# CM690 F430 Mod ... lots of pics



## Zslap (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. 
I've been reading the forum from some time now and i thought i should post my project here, since i've done it in 2 other forums.

Each year on the summer brake i want to do something new with my pc. 2 years ago i brought a hole new system and last year i painted the case and made a nice air cooling setup. This year sadly i'm out of money, so i thought what would be a cheap way to "refresh" the look of my cm690 case....

here's where my inspiration came from







this are some photos of my system before i started to take the case appart






















with the help of my supervisor i started to take the case appart










one of my usb slots broke ...so i stole one from my sisters comp and soldered onto the board










those are the power and reset buttons i will be using, i still don't know where i will install them on the case but i will sure cover the holes of the old ones. 



























mesh sanded










first color










all prepared for second color










and finally for today ...the black coat


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks good, should look good once u pull off the stripe masking.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 6, 2009)

ZOMG massive low bandwidth warning for this thread


----------

